# a newbie having ec on friday *



## debsxrom (Jan 11, 2008)

hi im debbie,im 32 and this is my first set of treatment as i have pcos thats had my weight high for years,(think i was 9 when i got pcos) but now my weight is right im on 4-6 depending of amps with 2ml of buserlin my egg sizes are from 10mm to 15mm and im having ec on friday coming..would like to hear from anyone as i dont really know much of what happens next...thanks all  lol .. oh ye im debbie but you can call me debs


----------



## gcas69 (Oct 3, 2007)

wish you all the best Debs, we have the final scan on Friday & EC on 28th Jan, so getting about as nervous as you I guess

BTW where are you doing your treatment ?

very very best wishes for Friday


----------



## Strawberries (Apr 6, 2005)

*Hi Debsxrom,

Just wanted to say hello and  to fertility friends, its a great site for

advice and support also friendship 

 for E/C on friday  

Strawberries xx*


----------



## debsxrom (Jan 11, 2008)

thank you all for your replies it's nice to know there's always someone to talk to .. graham our treatment is at james cook.. teeside... there has been a pretty good sucsess rate there ..


----------



## debsxrom (Jan 11, 2008)

debsxrom said:


> thank you all for your replies it's nice to know there's always someone to talk to .. graham our treatment is at james cook.. teeside... there has been a pretty good sucsess rate there ..


 theresa a very good luck to you hun,i know your in my thought's and prayer's


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi debs, welcome to FF and good luck for Friday, hope you get a BFP soon!! 

xx


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.  Good luck for friday.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello Debs, welcome to Fertility Freinds. 

Why don't you pop on over to the Cycle Buddies boards and meet other ladies cycling at the moment:

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

Or, after you have had your eggs collected, you can join the 2WW board too:

*2WW, Ladies in Waiting ~ *CLICK HERE

Here's some more useful links for you:

*What Every New Member Needs To Know ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Words, Meanings & Jargon ~ *CLICK HERE

*PCOS ~ *CLICK HERE

*IVF General ~ *CLICK HERE

*Girl & Boy talk - Community board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Wishing you lots of luck! 

C~x


----------



## debsxrom (Jan 11, 2008)

once again ty everyone for your support .. can i please ask what bfn means yes i know  ty x


----------



## loubielou (Feb 6, 2005)

Hi Debs

Just want to say Good Luck for Friday.
I had a general Anaesthetic for EC, as I didn't want to feel any pain! Was ok! What are you having?

Bye for now

Louise


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  Debs 

Wishing you Friendship  &    
 Let us know how things go 

If you need any help just ask! 
~Dizzi~


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic place full of advice and support and i wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------

